# USB 2.0 video capture controller driver



## auralilas (Jan 27, 2009)

Dear friends

does anyone know where I can get USB 2.0 video capture controller driver?

I think that there is one file missing: *StkAMini.sys* 
I've searched and couldn't find where to download it. 
The mini CD that came together doesn't contain this file.

This is for an intraoral wireless camera that I bought from China, and I can't install properly the driver.

Thank you


----------

